# Diffuser Position



## Kam Sandhu (29 Sep 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanted your thoughts.

I have a Juwel Rio 180 with the internal Juwel filter.

I currently have a glass diffuser that sits under my Hydor powerhead. This does a good job of chopping up the bubbles and spitting them out.

What I wanted to ask was, would it be better to have the bubbles sucked in to the internal filter and then out the lily pipe? Is there any benefit?

Thank you 
Kam


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (29 Sep 2014)

The Juwel Internal filters don't really suck in water; the water enters at the top, and some at the side, and is then guided through the filter media stacks by the pump, from the top, down to the bottom, and is then pumped back up and out. 



 
I tried this as well, placing diffusors at either side of the filter housing, but I saw not one bubble sucked in. I'd stick with your current setup, should distribute the CO2 through the tank pretty well also.

I decided to use the Juwel O2-diffusor as a CO2-diffusor (with some foam jammed in the nozzle), which works a treat. especially with a powerhead in the opposite corner, the distribution is great, and I hardly lose any CO2-bubbles this way. Then again, I do not use pressurised CO2, but the yeast-sugar DIY-method; with pressurised, I would have stuck my diffusor under the powerhead as well.


----------



## Vazkez (29 Sep 2014)

Hi there, 

I say do not try to fix what is not broken... If plants and fish doing great no problem.
However when I was runing DIY CO2 on my Juwel I used to stick nano diffuser to the hole in filter. (If you take media out there is hole in the midle where the filter suck water. It is a bit tricky to put the diffuser inside....
But then again if everything is fine I will leave it as it is.


----------



## Kam Sandhu (30 Sep 2014)

Great advice, I shall leave it how it is.


----------

